# Sony Ericsson K610



## La mouette (13 Février 2006)

Sony Ericsson annonce un nouveau mobile 3G le K610

Sur le site de 3GSM World Congress SE annonce le nouveau K610

K610


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Février 2006)

qui a l'air merveilleux mais bon je me contenterai  de mon k750i d'ici la fin de mon abonnement dans deux ans  la 3G sera alors parfaite etsurement plus seduisante et répandue pour tous qu'actuellement 

mais ce sony s'annonce une pure merveille:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

(je suis converti monsieur lamouette et madame macounette!! :love: se:love: )


----------



## La mouette (16 Février 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qui a l'air merveilleux mais bon je me contenterai  de mon k750i d'ici la fin de mon abonnement dans deux ans  la 3G sera alors parfaite etsurement plus seduisante et répandue pour tous qu'actuellement
> 
> mais ce sony s'annonce une pure merveille:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> (je suis converti monsieur lamouette et madame macounette!! :love: se:love: )




Je fais suivre ton post à SE, on va voir s'il me font un rabais..   

 Félicitations pour ton achat


----------



## http (16 Février 2006)

Sympa en effet 
Une belle évolution de l'actuelle K600i que j'ai.

Ahh...Si seulement ils pouvaient mettre le bluetooth en version 2.0 dedans


----------



## molgow (20 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a-t-il un feedback avec le K610*i* ?
Il me plait bien MAIS j'ai toujours entendu des commentaires n&#233;gatifs sur leur robustesse et en particulier les joysticks Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

tombe à pic ce topic, waouh ca rime... j'ai bougé de chez ces truffes d'orange ( ce n'est que mon avis, je précise maintenant... :rose pour aller chez les peaux-rouges, et j'ai chopé le v630i... vu que j'ai fait un portage, faut que j'attende un peu pour m'en servir avec ma sim, mais j'en ai utilisé une autre de chez rouge, pour tester (super jeu de tennis) j'ai pas approfondi mais bon il a l'air cool, rien de suprenant, pas surpris parce j'adorais le T710 qu'on m'a chourré  
ma question ou ma remarque est que je vois pas la diff entre le v630i et celui de la photo, à part la couleur... quelqu'un sait ?


----------



## Shinji3rd (20 Novembre 2006)

molgow a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il un feedback avec le K610*i* ?
> Il me plait bien MAIS j'ai toujours entendu des commentaires négatifs sur leur robustesse et en particulier les joysticks Sony Ericsson.



pourtant le clavier de mon T610 est mort y'a pas longtemps et le seul truc qui marchait encore c'était le joystick.
Là j'ai un K600i et le joystick est en métal, ça a l'air plutôt solide


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

molgow a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il un feedback avec le K610*i* ?
> Il me plait bien MAIS j'ai toujours entendu des commentaires négatifs sur leur robustesse et en particulier les joysticks Sony Ericsson.



Ce mobile est très bon, le joystick n'est pas une faiblesse et SE a fait des progrès. De plus la taille du K610i, est très acceptable pour un UMTS.



papipato a dit:


> tombe à pic ce topic, waouh ca rime... j'ai bougé de chez ces truffes d'orange ( ce n'est que mon avis, je précise maintenant... :rose pour aller chez les peaux-rouges, et j'ai chopé le v630i... vu que j'ai fait un portage, faut que j'attende un peu pour m'en servir avec ma sim, mais j'en ai utilisé une autre de chez rouge, pour tester (super jeu de tennis) j'ai pas approfondi mais bon il a l'air cool, rien de suprenant, pas surpris parce j'adorais le T710 qu'on m'a chourré
> ma question ou ma remarque est que je vois pas la diff entre le v630i et celui de la photo, à part la couleur... quelqu'un sait ?



Le soft..V c'est pour Vodafone


----------



## molgow (25 Novembre 2006)

En fait j'ai r&#233;alis&#233; au magasin que ce n'&#233;tait pas un joystick mais un simple bouton! ce qui me plait beaucoup mieux!!


----------



## I-Dav (26 Novembre 2006)

Salut. Première connexion, premier post...
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un K610i depuis...... 48 heures. 
C'est un peu tôt pour être pleinement satisfait mais après 2 ans de T630, je ne suis pas dépaysé. J'apprécie la bien meilleur qualité de la photo. J'ai eu un moment d'angoisse car iSync refusait de le reconnaitre. Finalement, tout est rentré dans l'ordre après un petit ad-on trouvé sur un forum anglais. Donc iCal et carnet d'adresses, tout est ok !
Le mien est blanc (comme mon T630, dont le joystick a tenu sans problème les 2 années), peut être un peu salissant mais il est assortit à mon iBook. Je n'ai aucune inquiètude sur le joystick, c'est en fait un faux joystick, plutôt 4 boutons + 1 central.
Et via Bluetooth, très facile de personaliser la bête.
Le contenu initial, sonneries, thèmes, images, est un peu faible. Une incitation à télécharger des trucs payant.... LoL


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Bienvenu sur MacGé  

Merci pour tes impressions


----------



## chesty (27 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour !
Question bête : comment importer dans le K610 des applications (.jar) que l'on trouve un peu partout sur les sites.
Je signale que cette appli est dowmloadée sur mon mac, car je n'ai pas pu me connecter à internet avec mon k610.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Via Bluetooth ou USB


----------



## chesty (27 Novembre 2006)

Merci La mouette.
Mais une fois que je vois mes dossiers du k610 sur le mac, est-ce qu'il y a un dossier sp&#233;cifique o&#249; glisser le .jar ?


----------



## anilori (3 Mars 2007)

mon isync refuse aussi de reconnaitre mon k610 mais je ne suis pas aussi douée que I-Dav et" trouver un petit ad-on sur un forum anglais" est totalement hors de ma portée.
Quelqu'un aurait-il un tuyau simple et efficace à me suggérer


----------



## La mouette (3 Mars 2007)

Tu t&#233;l&#233;charges le plugin qu'il a < sur cette page <<Download Plugin f&#252;r SonyEricsson K-Series >>

Ensuite tu mets le fichier "PhonePlugins" ( dans le dossier qui appara&#238;t sur le bureau) dans ton disque dure -> Biblioth&#232;que

Et tu synchronises ..


----------



## remiP5 (3 Mars 2007)

je suis sur Sfr et comme mobile de renouvellement je peux bénéficier du Nokia N70 black ou du sony ericsson V630i. je n'arrive pas à me décider entre les deux. un des arguements importants et la synchro avec isync (calendrier et carnet adresse)

d'avance merci


----------



## La mouette (3 Mars 2007)

Voilà les mobiles natifs avec iSync : http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html

Et ici la page de plugin gratuits: http://www.mactomster.de/isync/sonyericsson/

Les deux sont donc compatibles à toi de définir tes autres besoins


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> dans deux ans  la 3G sera alors parfaite etsurement plus seduisante et répandue pour tous qu'actuellement


je m'autocite ... un an plus tard ..., je sais pas où on en sera en fin d'année mais la 3G ne semble pas faire la fureur attendue ...? me goure-je ? 
ou bien ...? ça peut sentir le truc de geek ou de bobos ou alors de gens qui en ont un vrai besoin ? :mouais: 
techniquement, je sais pas si cela marche vraiment bien partout ... ni si les programmes se developpent et se develloperont de façon vraiment convaincante .. j'ai comme un doute ...


----------



## esales (4 Mars 2007)

Je ne sais pas si la 3G est bien étendu mais ce que je sais c'est que je ne l'utilise que rarement. Mais cela reste très pratique dans une salle d'attente, dans un bus pour regarder la TV qui est d'une très bonne qualité en UTMS sur Orange.


----------



## ed71 (20 Mars 2007)

C'a y est, enfin compatible avec isync

Par contre pour jumeler avec le carnet d'adresses pour la composition et l'envoi/réception de sms, il faut modifier le fichier "Carnet d'adresses/Contents/Resources/Telephony.bundle/Contents/Resources/ABDeviceCommandSets.plist" ; l'ouvrir avec textedit et remplacer "<string>K700</string>" par "<string>K610</string>"

Voilà


----------



## ledid (5 Juillet 2007)

merci pour toutes ces infos pour la synchro du k610i


j'ai depuis hier un k610i et 

je n'arrive pas à le synchroniser  avec isync 

ce dernier ne le reconnait pas 

comment faire ? j'ai bien suivi les instructions en téléchargeant le plugin

merci

Mac OS X.4.X isync 2.3


----------



## La mouette (6 Juillet 2007)

Le K610i est reconnu nativement par iSync 2.4, donc pas besoin de plugin.
Il faut donc désinstaller ce plugin, et revenir à une synchronisation normale entre l'ordi et le K619i


----------



## ledid (9 Juillet 2007)

merci pour ta réponse

je viens d'enlever les plugins et j'ai tout remis comme c'était avant. malheureusement il ne reconnait toujours pas mon k610i

je voudrais le synchroniser avec ical ... est ce que je suis obligé d'avoir un compte .mac ?

et comment je dois faire pour lui dire que c'est un modèle k619i ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Juillet 2007)

Un K619 ?


----------



## ledid (9 Juillet 2007)

ce n'est pas ce que tu as marqué dans ton premier message !!???


----------



## La mouette (9 Juillet 2007)

Grosse coquille désolé ...:rose: 

Bon on résume...

Efface le jumelage de ton ordinateur et de ton *K610i*:rose: 

Ensuite tu passes via l'utilitaire bluetooth "configurer un appareil bluetooth"

dsl pour la faute de frappe


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

merci pour les infos

je viens de suivre à la lettre tes recommandations et toujours pareil j'ai le message suivant : isync ne peut pas se connecter à cet appareil ...


que faire ?

que penses tu des renseignements trouvés sur le site ci dessous ?

http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2006/08/05/544-rendre-le-k610i-compatible-isync

encore merci


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

Oui c'est une bonne analyse pour iSync 2.3 mais l&#224; on est &#224; 2.4  



ledid a dit:


> Mac OS X.4.X isync 2.3



Fait la m&#224;j


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

ok c'est fait


j'ai tout refait et pareil ... il ne reconnait pas le k610i


ça fait ch....


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> ok c'est fait
> 
> 
> j'ai tout refait et pareil ... il ne reconnait pas le k610i
> ...



Bon cette fois-ci, on est deux ... moi itou ... malgré tous mes efforts, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

arf :rateau: 

Je sors un K610i et je reviens..


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

J'ai pas eu le moindre problème...






Avez-vous des personnalisations opérateur


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

tu peux me donner ta config ? os et version d'isync 

as tu modifier le contenu d'isync ? ou est il d'origine ?

tu dois avoir un truc en plus d'installer sinon on aurait la meme chose


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

J'ai 10.4.10 et iSync 2.4 rien de spécial.

Sinon tu as un dossier phoneplugins dans le dossier bibliothèque ?


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

oui à cette endroit précis ...

HD/Bibliothèque/Phoneplugins

mais il n'y a rien à l'intérieur il est vide


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

Supprime le dossier


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

PAREIL

j'ai envelé le dossier, les préf de isync et réinstaller : Ajout d'un périph bluetooth + isync

toujours rien


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; pos&#233; la question, mais tu passes bien par "configurer un appareil bluetooth" ?

Ton K610i est bien visible ? option dans le K610i visibilit&#233; du bluetooth


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

oui

je vais dans les préférences systèmes bluetooth + config un nouvel appareil

ensuite il voit bien mon K610i et je coche uniquement l'option "carnet d'adresse"

une fois l'install finie il me lance isync qui lui me dit votre k610i ne peut pas être connecter à isync


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

il y a peut-être un bug à ce niveau là..

Moi je répond systématiquement oui à toutes les requêtes ..et mon K610i est reconnu, pas de modifications pendant l'installe.. essaie ça


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

pareil je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire ...

j'ai gardé une version 2.3 d'isync peut etre que ça vaudrait le coup de faire la bidouille de http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2006...mpatible-isync



en fait je suis désespéré j'ai acheté cet appareil pour la synchro avec mon mac ....


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

Tu as changé le nom de ton K610i ( nom du bluetooth ) ? il s'appelle toujours K610i ?


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

oui j'ai changé son nom

"k610i ledid"


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

remet le &#224; la valeur initiale, le probl&#232;me vient peut-&#234;tre de l&#224;.-> K610i

Sinon un reset de ton K610i ... mais tu perds tout ce que tu as dans le K610i


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

non pareil ...


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

Je sèche dsl  

Dans l'onglet partage des préférences du bluetooth tu n'as rien activé comme sécurité ( la petite clé ) ? 

Je suis dsl, je vois pas


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

non toujours rien il y avait  bien une clé d'activée 

encore merci pour ton aide 


je vais mettre ça de côté


juste une dernière info serais tu où je peux trouver les plugins du k610i ? les liens que je trouve sur internet son inactif trop vieux on dirait

A+


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> oui
> 
> je vais dans les préférences systèmes bluetooth + config un nouvel appareil
> 
> ...


Pareil 



La mouette a dit:


> Je sèche dsl
> 
> Dans l'onglet partage des préférences du bluetooth tu n'as rien activé comme sécurité ( la petite clé ) ?
> 
> Je suis dsl, je vois pas


J'ai activé, désactivé, ça change rien

Un truc tout de même : moi c'est un k610i Orange. et toi ledid ?
Sur le site d'Orange, il y a marqué non compatible Mac
Un pote qui travaille à la validation des mobiles m'a confirmé que le firmware Orange pouvait foutre la grouille
J'appelle leur service technique


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

moi il est blanc et je suis aussi chez orange ... tiens nous informé merci


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> moi il est blanc ...


:rateau:


----------



## ledid (10 Juillet 2007)

silvio 

peux tu me tenir au courant ? as tu eu le service technique d'orange ?

merci


A+


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

Dés que Silvio aura des news , je suis certain qu'il te donnera les infos.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Pareil
> 
> 
> J'ai activ&#233;, d&#233;sactiv&#233;, &#231;a change rien
> ...



J'ai un K610i "Orange" tout blanc :rateau:  et aucun probl&#232;me de synchro avec le Mac avec iSync 2.4.


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

salut iDuck

dis nous tout ... as tu rajouté des plugins ? as tu fais une install particulière ?

s'il te plait aide nous à trouver une solution ?

merci


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai un K610i "Orange" tout blanc :rateau:  et aucun problème de synchro avec le Mac avec iSync 2.4.


Salut

Quand l'as-tu acheté ? y-a-t-il une version de firmware Orange différente ? d'ailleurs elle est indiquée où ?


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

pour mon cas je l'ai acheté la semaine dernière (début juillet 2007)

je vais essayer de trouver mon firmware


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> salut iDuck
> 
> dis nous tout ... as tu rajouté des plugins ? as tu fais une install particulière ?
> 
> ...


Non. Rien de particulier. Et pour la solution, à part supprimer le jumelage entre le téléphone  et le Mac et le refaire, je ne vois pas trop.



silvio a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Quand l'as-tu acheté ? y-a-t-il une version de firmware Orange différente ? d'ailleurs elle est indiquée où ?


Je l'ai acheté en mai 2007. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas.


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Rien de particulier. Et pour la solution, à part supprimer le jumelage entre le téléphone  et le Mac et le refaire, je ne vois pas trop.
> 
> 
> Je l'ai acheté en mai 2007. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas.


Bon moi juin ... donc on doit avoir le même


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

19 mai très précisément, pour moi.


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> 19 mai très précisément, pour moi.


on obtient le firmware en faisant :
>*<<*<*     Service info       Info logiciel
< et  > sont les gauche et droite du joystick
J'ai R1JC002
prgCXC1250537_orange_TH R1JC002


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

ouh pas si vite ... comment tu fais ça ? tu passes par quel menu ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> ouh pas si vite ... comment tu fais ça ? tu passes par quel menu ?


Bonne question. Je ne trouve pas non plus.


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonne question. Je ne trouve pas non plus.



ben sur la page d'accueil, tu appuies à droite et à gauche du joystick et sur étoile suivant ce qui est indiqué ci-dessus


----------



## La mouette (11 Juillet 2007)

Réglages -> générale -> Update service-> version du logiciel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> ben sur la page d'accueil, tu appuies à droite et à gauche du joystick et sur étoile suivant ce qui est indiqué ci-dessus


Ah OK. J'avais oublié les étoiles.



La mouette a dit:


> Réglages -> générale -> Update service-> version du logiciel


Heu... j'ai pas update service en magasin. :rateau: 
Merci quand même. 

Bon alors voilà :

R1CB001
prgCXC1205537_ORANGE_TH R1B001


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

euh moi aussi je n'ai pas update service ...


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

désolé je ne comprends toujours pas comment tu rentres ces infos :

>*<<*<*     Service info       Info logiciel


----------



## La mouette (11 Juillet 2007)

Avec les curseurs de chaque côté du stick


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> d&#233;sol&#233; je ne comprends toujours pas comment tu rentres ces infos :
> 
> >*<<*<*     Service info       Info logiciel


Tu appuies une fois sur le curseur droit (voir image du post de La mouette).
Puis tu appuies une fois sur la touche &#233;toile.
Puis deux fois sur le curseur gauche.
Puis une fois sur la touche &#233;toile.
Puis une fois sur le curseur gauche.
Puis une fois sur la touche &#233;toile.
Tu valides "Services Infos"
Puis tu choisis "Infos logiciel".
Et voil&#224;.


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

désolé les gas ... je dois être un peu manche sur les bords 

j'ai bien compris la manip des touches sur le joystick ... pas de problème ...


par contre je ne sais pas à quel moment il faut le faire

si je me met sur ma page d'accueil je tombe directement sur mes raccourcis

:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (11 Juillet 2007)

directement sans passer par les menus qui s'affiches


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

ça y est ... enfin ...j'y suis arrivé


R1JC002
prgCXC1250537_ORANGE_TH

EROM R3A022


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

iDuck, comme tu peux le constater on a le meme firmware

on fait comment maintenant ?


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> iDuck, comme tu peux le constater on a le meme firmware
> 
> on fait comment maintenant ?


hé bé nan ... toi et moi avons le même : R1JC002
iDuck quant à lui a R1CB001 :rose:


----------



## La mouette (11 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a un firmware plus ancien..et l'on ne peut pas revenir en arrière..


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

oui désolé ....

donc ??


on l'a dans l'os ?

c'est foutu pour nous ??


----------



## La mouette (11 Juillet 2007)

Jusqu'à ce que Orange trouve la solution.


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

tu crois qu'Orange va se creuser la tete pour nous sortir une mise à jour ??


c'est pas gagné


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> tu crois qu'Orange va se creuser la tete pour nous sortir une mise à jour ??
> 
> 
> c'est pas gagné


j'appelle dès que je sors de ma conf call


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

super silvio


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> super silvio



pitain je suis toujours au téléphone ... j'ai l'oreille qui chaufffffffffffffffe


----------



## ledid (11 Juillet 2007)

courage

on est avec toi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> iDuck a un firmware plus ancien..et l'on ne peut pas revenir en arrière..


Je l'ai acheté au bon moment alors.


----------



## silvio (12 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté au bon moment alors.



Pas pu appeler : très pris avec ma fille aujourd'hui ... plage, BBQ, plage ....


----------



## ledid (13 Juillet 2007)

salut tout le monde


si tu n'as pas le temps auj de les appeler je peux le faire à ta place si ça t'embete pas biensur ....


----------



## silvio (16 Juillet 2007)

ledid a dit:


> salut tout le monde
> 
> 
> si tu n'as pas le temps auj de les appeler je peux le faire à ta place si ça t'embete pas biensur ....



ah ça nan ça m'embête pas


----------



## silvio (30 Juillet 2007)

silvio a dit:


> ah ça nan ça m'embête pas



Ben vala j'ai appelé : c'est pas un truc que gère Orange 
Ils m'ont crédité sur mon forfait le coût de l'appel (sympa), mais m'ont renvoyé vers Sony Ericsson qui ne répond pas : 0825 383 383 
C'est leur nouveau firmware donc c'est eux qui doivent trouver la solution ... ou iSync .... :mouais:


----------



## ledid (20 Août 2007)

salut tout le monde

je viens d'appeler le 0825 383 383 .... ils me proposent deux choses :

- mise à jour du k610i à partir d'un PC

ou


- me diriger vers l'assistance Apple

avec ça on ne va pas aller bien loin


----------



## ledid (20 Août 2007)

je viens d'installer sur un PC les softs pour le K610i PC Suite : je n'ai trouvé aucune mise à jour à faire


----------



## Jdrien (21 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

je dois renouveller mon T610 (que j'ai cassé j'avoue) et je regardais ce K610i qui s'en rapproche pas mal(et eventuellement le K810i qui je sais n'est pas dans la même catégorie), et je suis chez Orange.
En supposant que la synchro marche bien, pouvez vous me dire les champs qu'il a et qu'il synchronise ? (car sur mon T610 pas de champs adresse...or à priori le K610i les gère ?)

1) Carnet d'adresse : 
- combien de numéros ?
- combien d'adresses mail ?
- adresse : rue, ville, CP, pays ?
- photo ?
- date anniv ?
- autre ?

2) iCal :
- taches avec commentaires ?
- rdv avec commentaire ?

3) autre ?

Perso ces synchros me sont très utiles et j'aime bien les taches avec rappel pour pas oublier...de souhaiter l'anniv de ma copine !! :-D

Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## ledid (21 Août 2007)

attention

je ne sais pas si tu as tout lu mais tu risques de rencontrer certains problèmes de synchro avec le k610i et ton mac


----------



## ledid (21 Août 2007)

j'ai eu une réponse du service consommateur sony ericsson : 


Nous vous remercions d'avoir contacté le Service Relation Consommateur Sony Ericsson.

D'après le site internet de macintosh, notre téléphone Sony Ericsson K610i est bien compatible avec le logiciel Isync dernière version.

http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html

Nous vous invitons à contacter le Service Relation Consommateur Sony Ericsson pour obtenir une assistance complémentaire et visitez notre site Web http://www.sonyericsson.com/fr pour plus d'informations relatives au support de nos produits. Nous vous y présentons également nos nouveaux produits en démonstration, leurs accessoires ainsi que des mélodies à télécharger.


----------



## silvio (22 Août 2007)

ledid a dit:


> j'ai eu une réponse du service consommateur sony ericsson :
> 
> 
> Nous vous remercions d'avoir contacté le Service Relation Consommateur Sony Ericsson.
> ...



Arf ... on est bien avancé ... :mouais:
Je sais que mon prochain mobile ne sera pas un SE ....


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2007)

Mais attention un mobile sans firmware opérateur alors


----------



## silvio (22 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais attention un mobile sans firmware op&#233;rateur alors



hum ... ce n'est pas l'&#233;volution du firmware (&#224; priori ce n'est pas c&#244;t&#233; Orange la mise &#224; jour) que je remets en cause, mais le service client 

tiens j'ai eu moi aussi ma r&#233;ponse : la m&#234;me que ledid avec &#231;a en plus :

Veuillez envoyer les emails &#224; l'adresse questions.fr@support.sonyericsson.com. T&#233;l&#233;phone: 0 825 383 383 (0,15&#8364; TTC/min).

Le Case ID fourni dans le sujet de ce message est exclusivement r&#233;serv&#233; aux requ&#234;tes qui sont directement associ&#233;es &#224; ce cas.

Sinc&#232;res salutations

Karine Huebben
Service Relation Consommateur Sony Ericsson

Sous licence Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB:
Becker & Partner GmbH
Neuenhofstra&#223;e 110
D-52078 Aachen 
Telefon: +49 (0) 241 92824-10
WEEE-Reg.-Nummer: DE 15646940
Ust-ID-Nummer: DE121689737
Amtsgericht Aachen: HRB 4396
Gesch&#228;ftsf&#252;hrer
Martin Becker, Johannes M&#252;llmann

Sacr&#233; Karine


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2007)

Je confirme, SE c'est une catastrophe pour ça  

Et pour les revendeurs c'est encore pire , ils répondent pas


----------



## ledid (22 Août 2007)

je vais essayer à mon tour d'avoir une réponse côté Apple


----------



## silvio (3 Septembre 2007)

ledid a dit:


> je vais essayer à mon tour d'avoir une réponse côté Apple



Salut

As-tu avancé ?

Merci


----------



## ledid (6 Septembre 2007)

salut

désolé .. je ne trouve personne chez Apple pour m'aider et surtout répondre à mes questions ... j'ai un peu baissé les bras ... il faut que je retrouve la motivation ... ou d'autres pistes ...


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2007)

ledid a dit:


> salut
> 
> désolé .. je ne trouve personne chez Apple pour m'aider et surtout répondre à mes questions ... j'ai un peu baissé les bras ... il faut que je retrouve la motivation ... ou d'autres pistes ...


une question : tu n'as aucun problème pour le jumeler ?
ton "seul" souci, c'est qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec iSync ?

car depuis que je l'ai supprimé pour tout réinstaller, je n'arrive même plus à le jumeler, comme au début
aucun pb avec le samsoung de ma femme
d'ici à ce qu'en plus, j'ai un pb avec bt sur ce téléphone


----------



## ledid (6 Septembre 2007)

j'arrive à le jumeler par contre il ne fonctionne pas avec isync (pas reconnu)


----------



## Alesc (6 Septembre 2007)

Ma copine et moi avons deux K610i, un avec le dernier firmware, et un avec un firmware d'origine.
Aucun souci pour les synchroniser avec iSync. Je touche du bois...


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Ma copine et moi avons deux K610i, un avec le dernier firmware, et un avec un firmware d'origine.
> Aucun souci pour les synchroniser avec iSync. Je touche du bois...



ouais ... bon en même temps chaque fois que j'achète un truc ça merde ... 
ce qui m'a surpris, c'est de ne pas être le seul ... 
as-tu fait la manip' ci-dessus (mais vachement loin) pour me confimer tes versions de firmware ?
ensuite quel opérateur as-tu ?

merci


----------



## Alesc (6 Septembre 2007)

silvio a dit:


> ouais ... bon en même temps chaque fois que j'achète un truc ça merde ...
> ce qui m'a surpris, c'est de ne pas être le seul ...
> as-tu fait la manip' ci-dessus (mais vachement loin) pour me confimer tes versions de firmware ?
> ensuite quel opérateur as-tu ?
> ...


On est chez Orange. 
Je regarderai pour les firmware, je vous dirai ça si j'y pense.


----------



## ledid (6 Septembre 2007)

ça m'intéresse aussi de connaitre ton firmware

bonne soirée


----------



## Alesc (6 Septembre 2007)

Alors, mon firmware : R1CB001
prgCXC12520537_ORANGE_TH R1CB001


Celui de ma copine : R1ED001
prgCXC1250537_ORANGE_TH R1ED001



J'avais essayé de mettre le mien à jour, il me disait que j'avais le dernier, alors que ce n'est pas vrai !


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Alors, mon firmware : R1CB001
> prgCXC12520537_ORANGE_TH R1CB001
> 
> 
> ...


lapin compris 
comment fais-tu pour le mettre à jour ?
on peut le flasher ?

je regarde par rapport à notre firmware respectif


----------



## Alesc (7 Septembre 2007)

silvio a dit:


> lapin compris
> comment fais-tu pour le mettre à jour ?
> on peut le flasher ?
> 
> je regarde par rapport à notre firmware respectif


Sous Windows, avec l'application moisie que tu peux télécharger sur le site de Sony-Ericsson.


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Sous Windows, avec l'application moisie que tu peux télécharger sur le site de Sony-Ericsson.


Sous Windows ET avec bluetooth, parce qu'à priori, la partie qui nous intéresse ne fonctionne qu'à travers le sans fil, et pas un cable USB, nan ?
quelle merde ! je ne suis pas prêt d'en racheter un


----------



## Alesc (7 Septembre 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Sous Windows ET avec bluetooth, parce qu'à priori, la partie qui nous intéresse ne fonctionne qu'à travers le sans fil, et pas un cable USB, nan ?
> quelle merde ! je ne suis pas prêt d'en racheter un


Alors, je te sens un peu perdu mon ami !   
Donc, pour résumer :
- Il y a quelques mois, mise à jour du firmware de celui de ma copine sous Windows XP, avec l'application pourrie Sony Ericsson Update Service (moins pourrie toutefois que leur logiciel de synchro, qui est une des raisons de mon switch), à l'aide du cable USB.

- Aujoujourd'hui, synchronisation du K610i de ma copine et du mien (qui a le firmware d'origine) via BT avec iSync.  

Voilà.


----------



## ledid (7 Septembre 2007)

merci pour toutes ces info Alesc .... je vais réessayer de faire une mise à jour de mon firmware et je vous tiens au courant 

au fait ton site Alesc est super .. tu fais de très belles photos

chapeau


----------



## Alesc (7 Septembre 2007)

ledid a dit:


> merci pour toutes ces info Alesc .... je vais réessayer de faire une mise à jour de mon firmware et je vous tiens au courant
> 
> au fait ton site Alesc est super .. tu fais de très belles photos
> 
> chapeau


Merci beaucoup Ledid !


----------



## ledid (7 Septembre 2007)

ahh 

je viens d'installer "Update_Service_Setup-2.7.6.8-1.exe" sur mon PC XP et en lan&#231;ant l'appli il me met un message d'erreur ...

Application Error
incompatible macromedia version
required version available from
http://www.macromedia.com
application will terminate


je fais comment maintenant ...

il faut installer &#231;a avant ... install_flash_player.exe + flashplayer_9_ax_debug.exe


----------



## Alesc (7 Septembre 2007)

ledid a dit:


> ahh
> 
> je viens d'installer "Update_Service_Setup-2.7.6.8-1.exe" sur mon PC XP et en lan&#231;ant l'appli il me met un message d'erreur ...
> 
> ...


Quand je disais application pourrie, je ne te mentais pas ! :rateau: 
J'avais pass&#233; deux soir&#233;es enti&#232;res pour faire marcher cette bouze et l'outil de synchro... :love: 
Bon courage !


----------



## macoupc (10 Septembre 2007)

Alors il est compatible ou pas ce Sony *Ericsson K610i* ??? Si je l'achète aujourd'hui chez Orange® je pourrais synchroniser les contacts et tout ???

C'est dingue qu'ils ne puissent pas répondre oui ou non ! Sur le site d'Apple iSync en tous cas, ça a l'air d'être le cas... Ils précisent même qu'il supporte non seulement le Bluetooth mais aussi la synchronisation USB...



> Sony Ericsson K610i(4)
> 4 Supports Bluetooth and USB syncing


.


----------



## ledid (10 Septembre 2007)

de mon côté j'ai essayé 4 à 5 fois de lui faire une mise à jour via update service et à chaque fois ça ne fonctionne pas ...

quand j'aurais plus de temps j'essaierai à nouveau


pour répondre à ta question : je serais toi je prendrais un autre modèle pour être sur et certain de sa compatibilité avec Apple

A+


----------



## silvio (10 Septembre 2007)

macoupc a dit:


> Alors il est compatible ou pas ce Sony *Ericsson K610i* ??? Si je l'ach&#232;te aujourd'hui chez Orange&#174; je pourrais synchroniser les contacts et tout ???
> 
> C'est dingue qu'ils ne puissent pas r&#233;pondre oui ou non ! Sur le site d'Apple iSync en tous cas, &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre le cas... Ils pr&#233;cisent m&#234;me qu'il supporte non seulement le Bluetooth mais aussi la synchronisation USB...
> 
> .


euh la synchro USB ?
tu peux uniquement &#233;changer avec la carte SD ... donc les fichiers mp3 par exemple
et cela sur Mac ou PC (oui j'ai fait une tentative au boulot 

par contre pour le carnet d'adresses, les notes tout ce qui est stock&#233; dans la m&#233;moire du t&#233;l&#233;phone, tu es niqu&#233;.
J'ai essay&#233; de passer par un export du carnet d'adresses pour pouvoir le t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site d'Orange, et ensuite le synchroniser depuis mon t&#233;l&#233;phone, mais Orange n'accepte pas le format vcf .... 
Tu peux toujours ouvrir le fichier vcf, et le formater pour qu'il rentre, mais autant resaisir ton carnet (ce que je suis en train de faire petit &#224; petit)

pour le BT : ben tu as des t&#233;moignages de gentils lapins pour qui &#231;a marche, et d'autres pour qui &#231;a marche pas ... 

vala, vala .... un bon produit comme je les aime ...


ledid a dit:


> de mon c&#244;t&#233; j'ai essay&#233; 4 &#224; 5 fois de lui faire une mise &#224; jour via update service et &#224; chaque fois &#231;a ne fonctionne pas ...
> 
> quand j'aurais plus de temps j'essaierai &#224; nouveau
> 
> ...


Je partage l'avis de ce lapin


----------



## lalsaco (10 Septembre 2007)

J'ai un K610i.
La connexion USB, je l'utilise juste pour récupérer ou mettre des fichiers sur la carte du tel.
Je synchronise le tel via bluetooth sans problème, mais j'ai du acheter un petit soft pour qu'il soit reconnu par iSync.

Par contre, je crois que je dois mettre le firmware à jour


----------



## macoupc (10 Septembre 2007)

Berk !

Merci de vos conseils, c'est dommage il est joli en blanc et pas cher avec mes points (15cts)... Mais j'avais dit que le prochain téléphone serait bluetooth, APN et surtout que je pourrai sauvegarder/synchroniser mes SMS, contacts etc. facilement avec mon mac. Sinon j'ai un NOKIA 5140i pour l'instant, infrarouge, incompatible mac, pas vraiment APN. Et ça changerait rien !

C'est bizarre qu'Apple le mette sur son site et que vous me disiez que ça ne marche pas ! :rateau:  Je vous fais confiance mais pour les autres modèles soi-disant compatibles ?

Sinon on me propose un *W200i* pas joli et seulement infrarouge... Pas compatible mac, en tous cas pas sur le site. 

Et les interfaces des autres marques je n'aime pas...

Je vais garder mon vieux Nokia dont la batterie tient une journée...


----------



## macoupc (10 Septembre 2007)

lalsaco a dit:


> J'ai un K610i.
> La connexion USB, je l'utilise juste pour récupérer ou mettre des fichiers sur la carte du tel.
> Je synchronise le tel via bluetooth sans problème, mais j'ai du acheter un petit soft pour qu'il soit reconnu par iSync.
> 
> Par contre, je crois que je dois mettre le firmware à jour



Quel soft ? combien ?

Pourquoi mettre le firmware à jour ?


----------



## lalsaco (10 Septembre 2007)

http://mobile.feisar.com/isyncdevices.html

Normalement il est compatible avec iSync 2.4 et sans plugin maintenant


----------



## macoupc (10 Septembre 2007)

Bon ben, il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça ne marche pas maintenant ! Si le site du créateur du plug-in (à 1,5 Pounds c'est pas extravagant !) le dit lui-même... Il a du vraiment le tester, lui.  

Merci de votre aide, je fonce et on verra bien.

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ledid (11 Septembre 2007)

merci pour les infos

j'ai voulu ce matin acheté ce fameux plugin que propose : 
http://mobile.feisar.com/isyncdevices.html

mais je ne trouve pas sur la liste le k610i


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2007)

ledid a dit:


> merci pour les infos
> 
> j'ai voulu ce matin acheté ce fameux plugin que propose :
> http://mobile.feisar.com/isyncdevices.html
> ...


il me semble que La Mouette a déjà expliqué plus haut que ce plug-in n'a plus sa raison d'être depuis la sortie de iSync 2.4 ..
pire il peut mettre le binze
d'où peut-être son absence ?


----------



## ed71 (11 Septembre 2007)

silvio a dit:


> il me semble que La Mouette a d&#233;j&#224; expliqu&#233; plus haut que ce plug-in n'a plus sa raison d'&#234;tre depuis la sortie de iSync 2.4 ..
> pire il peut mettre le binze
> d'o&#249; peut-&#234;tre son absence ?



je confirme !

synchro ical/adressbook OK sans aucun plug in ou manip particuli&#232;re
envoi/reception de sms depuis le carnet d'adresse en modifiant un fichier plist &#224; l'int&#233;rieur d'adressbook, je peux te l'envoyer, contacte moi


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2007)

ed71 a dit:


> je confirme !
> 
> synchro ical/adressbook OK sans aucun plug in ou manip particulière
> envoi/reception de sms depuis le carnet d'adresse en modifiant un fichier plist à l'intérieur d'adressbook, je peux te l'envoyer, contacte moi



ben tu sais .... j'arrive même plus à le jumeler au niveau BT ... alors le synchroniser, voire l'envoi ou la reception de SMS pour moi c'est du rêve ...:rose:


----------



## macoupc (11 Septembre 2007)

ed71 a dit:


> synchro ical/adressbook OK sans aucun plug in ou manip particulière envoi/reception de sms depuis le carnet d'adresse en modifiant un fichier plist à l'intérieur d'adressbook, je peux te l'envoyer, contacte moi



Bonjour, moi j'aimerais bien pouvoir sauvegarder mes SMS de mon mobile. Pas forcément en envoyer ou en recevoir mais les voir, depuis l'ordi, en fichier texte et les imprimer... Sinon j'utilise Skype pour des SMS moins chers et plus rapides depuis l'ordi. 

PS : le fichier plist modifié de carnet d'adresses m'intéresse aussi par mail.. .


----------



## lanss07 (11 Septembre 2007)

j'ai un k610i depuis un an et j'utilise isync sans soucis. J'ai revendu mon PDA, car je fais tout avec mon tel portable maintenant. Aucun bug.
pour les sms je peux en faire de l'ordi, mais je n'ai jamais essay&#233; de voir ceux du mobile sur ma machine.


----------



## ledid (12 Septembre 2007)

ed71 ton fichier plist m'int&#233;resse aussi ...

lalsaco  peux tu me confirmer le nom du plugin que tu as achet&#233; sur le site feisar.com 

merci


----------



## lalsaco (12 Septembre 2007)

ledid a dit:


> lalsaco peux tu me confirmer le nom du plugin que tu as acheté sur le site feisar.com
> merci


 
Tous est expliqué ICI.
Je vérifie ce soir la version du plugin, mais la dernière fois que j'ai synchronisé, le plug in me bloquait tout. J'ai du le virer pour utiliser iSync :rateau:


----------



## lalsaco (12 Septembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai vérifié et la synchro avec iSync refuse de se lancer tant que le plugin est installé.
Une fois le plugin dans la poubelle, tout va bien.

PS : J'ai fait une synchro par BT


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (12 Septembre 2007)

Salut Macoupc,
   pour la sauvegarde des SMS, il y a Bluephone Elite (c'est payant). C'est ce que j'utilise depuis un an avec mon K610. C'est parfait en r&#233;ception, moins en &#233;mission: dans l'archive, il ne met pas les dates d'envois. A moins qu'il y ait eu une am&#233;lioration depuis.

   Amicalement (entre Powerbookiens),
       Patrick


----------



## varka (20 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je m'incruste dans la conversation car j'ai plus ou moins le même problème : en fait j'ai un k610i depuis 1 an, je n'utilisais pas iSync par contre en synchro USB pour les photos et la musique c'était du plug and play et tout fonctionnait bien ! Or, j'ai depuis hier, suite un à problème, un nouveau k610i gracieusement échangé par orange, et quand je le plug sur mon mac et ben...rien ! Il ne se passe plus rien !!! Après m'être fait balladée de services en services chez orange, j'ai atterie chez Sony Ericsson et j'attend un email de leur part contenant, ou non, le plug-in necessaire à la synchro USB Mac. 

Bref je vois que vos problèmes concernent systèmatiquement iSync, mais pas la synchro USB, alors je voulais savoir si les pocesseurs de k610i avec la version du firmware : 
R1JC002 prgCXC1250537_ORANGE_TH R1JC002
EROM : R3A016
parvenaient à le synchroniser en USB avec leurs Mac !!!

Voilà merci !!!!
Et merci Sony Ericsson et merci Orange !!!!


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2007)

varka a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous, je m'incruste dans la conversation car j'ai plus ou moins le m&#234;me probl&#232;me : en fait j'ai un k610i depuis 1 an, je n'utilisais pas iSync par contre en synchro USB pour les photos et la musique c'&#233;tait du plug and play et tout fonctionnait bien ! Or, j'ai depuis hier, suite un &#224; probl&#232;me, un nouveau k610i gracieusement &#233;chang&#233; par orange, et quand je le plug sur mon mac et ben...rien ! Il ne se passe plus rien !!! Apr&#232;s m'&#234;tre fait ballad&#233;e de services en services chez orange, j'ai atterie chez Sony Ericsson et j'attend un email de leur part contenant, ou non, le plug-in necessaire &#224; la synchro USB Mac.
> 
> Bref je vois que vos probl&#232;mes concernent syst&#232;matiquement iSync, mais pas la synchro USB, alors je voulais savoir si les pocesseurs de k610i avec la version du firmware :
> R1JC002 prgCXC1250537_ORANGE_TH R1JC002
> ...


Ben le firmware, c'est pas Orange ...
Que veux-tu dire par synchro USB ?
Moi je peux faire glisser des mp3 dans le dossier ad'hoc
Par contre, je ne peux pas r&#233;cup&#233;rer les photos stock&#233;es sur le t&#233;l&#233;phone (et non sur la carte memory stick)
A priori cette partie ne fonctionne qu'en BT


----------



## varka (20 Septembre 2007)

Ce que j'entends par synchro USB c'est qu'avant quand je branchais mon K610i à mon Mac, un montage de disque se faisait sur le bureau et je pouvais accéder à la musique, aux photos et aux films de mon téléphone. Je pouvais en mettre et en récupérer !!!! Mais  avec le nouveau bah rien !!! Le téléphone n'est plus reconnu par mon Mac!!!
Alors que pour le préédent je n'avais eu AUCUNE manipulation à faire !! Je l'avais branché et il apparaissait dans le bureau !

Voilà !


----------



## varka (20 Septembre 2007)

EH EH !! J'crois bien que j'ai compris d'où venait mon problème !!! Je viens de me rendre compte en naviguant dans le téléphone qu'il m'indique, lorsque que je vais dans l'album multimédia, que la Memory Stick n'est pas insérée ! C'est je pense pour ça que le téléphone n'apparait pas sur mon bureau ! Pour lui il n'y a pas de disque dur dans le téléphone ! Bon je rappelle Orange !


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2007)

varka a dit:


> EH EH !! J'crois bien que j'ai compris d'o&#249; venait mon probl&#232;me !!! Je viens de me rendre compte en naviguant dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone qu'il m'indique, lorsque que je vais dans l'album multim&#233;dia, que la Memory Stick n'est pas ins&#233;r&#233;e ! C'est je pense pour &#231;a que le t&#233;l&#233;phone n'apparait pas sur mon bureau ! Pour lui il n'y a pas de disque dur dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone ! Bon je rappelle Orange !


Ils te l'ont fil&#233; sans la carte m&#233;moire .... ah oui tu dois avoir du mal &#224; la faire monter sur le bureau 
Enfin bon j'apelle pas &#231;a une synchro, mais je vois ce que tu as voulu dire
Donc oui cette partie fonctionne chez moi 

C'est la synchro avec iSync qui ne fonctionne pas


----------



## varka (20 Septembre 2007)

Oui tu as raison Silvio ce n'est pas de la synchro toutes mes excuses et merci pour ta réponse ! Sinon j'attend toujours des nouvelles d'orange...


----------



## Gildas (25 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
J'ai un K610 et je voudrais synchroniser le repertoire de mon telephone portable avec le carnet d'adresse de mon Imac.
Aucun probleme pour la synchro avec le cable USB
Mais J'aimerais savoir ce qui se passe exactement quand j'effectue la synchro:
Est ce que ce sont les données du carnet d'adresse qui sont uploadées ds le téléphone avec effacement du repertoire de mon téléphone de toutes les données qui ne sont pas dans le carnet d'adresse ?
Est ce que c'est l'inverse ?
Est ce que c'est un mix des 2: Les données de l'un et l'autres qui ne sont pas communes sont ajoutées, dans le carnet d'adresse et dans le répertoire du téléphone ?

Tout ceci n'est pas bien clair, lorsqu'on lit l'aide d'iSinc

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2007)

Gildas a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai un K610 et je voudrais synchroniser le repertoire de mon telephone portable avec le carnet d'adresse de mon Imac.
> Aucun probleme pour la synchro avec le cable USB


tu veux dire que tu as effectué une synchro carnet d'adresse avec le cable USB ?


Gildas a dit:


> Mais J'aimerais savoir ce qui se passe exactement quand j'effectue la synchro:
> Est ce que ce sont les données du carnet d'adresse qui sont uploadées ds le téléphone avec effacement du repertoire de mon téléphone de toutes les données qui ne sont pas dans le carnet d'adresse ?
> Est ce que c'est l'inverse ?
> Est ce que c'est un mix des 2: Les données de l'un et l'autres qui ne sont pas communes sont ajoutées, dans le carnet d'adresse et dans le répertoire du téléphone ?
> ...


A vérifier dans les préférences d'iSync ... 
Encore que je crois me souvenir que la synchro se passe dans les 2 sens
Mais ça fait tellement longtemps que j'ai pas fait une synchro ... depuis que j'ai ce SE 610i en fait ...


----------



## Gildas (26 Septembre 2007)

Non je n'ai pas encore fait la synchro par USB car je ne sais pas ce qui se passe au niveau des données et ce n'est pas plus clair ds les prefs d'isync


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2007)

Gildas a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas encore fait la synchro par USB car je ne sais pas ce qui se passe au niveau des données et ce n'est pas plus clair ds les prefs d'isync


As-tu déclaré ton SE 610i sur iSync via le cable USB ?


----------



## Gildas (26 Septembre 2007)

Bien sur, et iSync voit mon K610 par USB sans probleme


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2007)

Gildas a dit:


> Bien sur, et iSync voit mon K610 par USB sans probleme


Pitain moi ça marche pas ... 
Donc je ne te suis pas d'une grande aide ...


----------



## Gildas (26 Septembre 2007)

J'ai la derniere mise a jour OS 10. Est ce que ton Mac voit les repertoires music et photo de ton K610 qd tu le branches ?


----------



## silvio (27 Septembre 2007)

Gildas a dit:


> J'ai la derniere mise a jour OS 10. Est ce que ton Mac voit les repertoires music et photo de ton K610 qd tu le branches ?



oui oui : j'ai pu transférer des mp3 dans le répertoire ad'hoc, par contre impossible de récupérer les photos qui sont dans la mémoire du phone, et bien sûr de resynchroniser mon répertoire


----------



## Gildas (27 Septembre 2007)

Alors normalement quand tu ouvres iSync dans le menu Appareil, tu clliques sur ajouter un appareil et là, il devrait voir ton K610: est ce que c'est le cas ?


----------



## silvio (27 Septembre 2007)

Gildas a dit:


> Alors normalement quand tu ouvres iSync dans le menu Appareil, tu clliques sur ajouter un appareil et là, il devrait voir ton K610: est ce que c'est le cas ?



ben nan ...


----------



## Gildas (27 Septembre 2007)

ben je ne sais pas, peut etre que t'as pas le bon cable USB ou que ton téléphone est trop vieux. dans le menu reglages >connectivité, il y a un onglet USB, il faut peut etre que tu regardes là.


----------



## ledid (3 Décembre 2007)

salut tout le monde

la bonne nouvelle je l'ai ... j'ai installé Léopard sur mon Macbook Pro et devinez la synchro entre mon ordi et le mon K610 fonctionne maintenant ...

enfin !!!!!!!



A+


----------



## macoupc (3 Décembre 2007)

C'est cool mais ça pouvait marcher aussi avec Tiger. Mais c'est sûr que quand ça marche direct sans rien faire c'est appréciable.


----------



## silvio (5 Décembre 2007)

macoupc a dit:


> C'est cool mais ça pouvait marcher aussi avec Tiger. Mais c'est sûr que quand ça marche direct sans rien faire c'est appréciable.


nan nan, ça marche toujours pas sous Tiger pour moi ...
Pour récupérer les photos stockées sur le téléphone (et non sur la carte), j'ai du passer par un PC


----------

